# Took my car in for a noisy clutch pedal



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

I have been avoiding the issue but I had some time yesterday so I took my car in. Recently (within the last month or so) my clutch pedal has been squeaking when pressing it in and releasing and not consistently. It may start out quiet and then after driving it will start up again. I tried WD40 an Lithium grease with no avail. I took to the dealer yesterday, and they said something is loose and they need to spend some time looking at what is going on(ergo a Mon-Fri job). The clutch works fine it is just irritating to hear that noise that wasn't there a couple of months ago. I think the clutch, brake set up is strange(the pedals are rather close together and made out of plastic) IMO. I thought I read that someone else had the same problem and they replaced the entire assembly.


----------



## newsguy99 (May 24, 2013)

Does it sound like a spring popping from time to time? Thats what mine sounds like... And, its not all the time.. Happens more when its been raining or damp outside.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

newsguy99 said:


> Does it sound like a spring popping from time to time? Thats what mine sounds like... And, its not all the time.. Happens more when its been raining or damp outside.


There's a TSB out for this...involves removing a good bit of stuff, sanding down a burr on the plastic the spring catches on. My car did that too. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> There's a TSB out for this...involves removing a good bit of stuff, sanding down a burr on the plastic the spring catches on. My car did that too.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App



The adviser would not get into details but he said it would require a few hours to repair. Did not say it was a TSB or not. Ergo a Mon- Fri job. Tues Wed are bad for me Maybe 2morrow Thurs or Friday.


----------



## BowtieGuy (Jan 4, 2013)

I thought GM offered loaner cars for all warranty work?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

BowtieGuy said:


> I thought GM offered loaner cars for all warranty work?


Only if the work will take more than a day. Most dealerships have shuttle service for single day jobs. It sounds like Patman's dealership knows about the TSB.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

obermd said:


> Only if the work will take more than a day. Most dealerships have shuttle service for single day jobs. It sounds like Patman's dealership knows about the TSB.


Some dealerships may pay for the work themselves as a courtesy. My work is 30 miles away from the dealer and a good 35-40 minutes taking highways, some of which are toll roads, so it's cheaper for them to put me in a rental for the day when I drop off my car than have them drive me all the way to work.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Yep , that would be an ideal relationship with your dealer . A loaner for the week is awesome too .


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

obermd said:


> Only if the work will take more than a day. Most dealerships have shuttle service for single day jobs. It sounds like Patman's dealership knows about the TSB.


Yea they have shuttle service and that is not even to work for me. They can take me to a place that I can catch a bus to go to downtown Cincinnati from Northern Ky. That is why I will take my car down the night before and leave it as a early bird drop off and get a ride back home with my brother in law. Then I can take the bus to work in the morning(as I normally do) and get a co worker to drive me down at lunch or after work to pick up my car. Surely seems like a hassle but the dealership close to my house(1 I did not buy the car from and 2 I don't really like them)I could take the car to them and see what they could do for the warranty work but then I was also planning on having my oil changed and tires rotated for free at my purchasing dealership since I am at 11000 miles and I am due at 12000 miles. I hate to say dealerships around Cincinnati are "stingy" when it comes to customer courtesy!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Patman, there may also be "legal" concerns for the dealership when shuttling people across the state line.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hi Patman

Please keep me posted on your dealer visit and send me a private message if you need my assistance or have any questions.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------

